# cpt mini laparotomy



## Onelm

wht cpt should i use for a mini laparotomy?


----------



## preserene

Mini Laparotomies -'MINILAP' is a 'suprapubic appraoch' of opening the abdomen. It is a safe time saving and an easier procedure than the conventional abdominal approach.
It is mainly used for gynecological surgeries and it had its great time in 1960s -  2000 and dearly called as female tubal  sterilization Minilaparotomy because it was prevalent  procedure for camp female sterilization with great potentials in developing countries.
To mention some more are : Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm Repair, Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm Repair, Ultra-Minilaparotomy  Myomectomy, myomectomy, ovarian surgeries,  ‘Tubal Reversal Blog ‘mini laparotomy'
IVF vs. Tubal Ligation Reversal Mini laparotomy', and so on.

But I am yet to trace its place IN OUR CPT Manual except in codes like *58615  *as "Surapubic Appraoch". 
If someone familiar with its place in recent editions of CPT Manual, kindly let us know. 

Thank you


----------

